# rabbit hunt/dogs



## hubert (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking about heading up to camp at end of Feb/Early March in Menominee Co. Looking for someone to run rabbit dogs for a couple days of hunting. Willing to compensate any fair offer for their time.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

hubert said:


> Thinking about heading up to camp at end of Feb/Early March in Menominee Co. Looking for someone to run rabbit dogs for a couple days of hunting. Willing to compensate any fair offer for their time.


I might be interested I'd have to wait till it gets closer to tell you I have 1 beagle my buddy has another


----------

